
Disqus confirms 2012 hack of its comments tool - jasonwelk
http://www.zdnet.com/article/disqus-confirms-comments-tool-hacked/
======
abrowne
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15421112](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15421112)

